
Amazon confirms acquisition of Souq, marking its move into the Middle East - omarkassim
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/28/amazon-confirms-acquisition-of-souq-marking-its-move-into-the-middle-east/
======
afahad
Less than a unicorn, but a milestone for the region in every possible way.
E-commerce in MENA is officially a global arena. Yallah Omar, jado could be
the follow up unicorn after all

